# Are you ticklish?



## DepressedNutella (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a love-hate relationship with tickling. I'm ticklish as heck, and it's fun in some situations - but downright annoying in others. STOP POKING ME GODDAMNIT! I DON'T WANT TO BE POKED WHILE FPSing! ARRGH! 

I am ticklish pretty much everywhere - my sides and feet being the worst. How about you?


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 24, 2012)

Gawsh... I'm extremely ticklish and I _hate_ it. :I


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jul 24, 2012)

This thread is surprisingly disturbing.


----------



## DepressedNutella (Jul 24, 2012)

Artillery Spam said:


> This thread is surprisingly disturbing.



Yes, because I'm going to track you down and tickle the shit out of you. Yes, that's right. I'll bring an oversized comical feather too.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 24, 2012)

None have lived to tell.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes. I am ticklish.

In one area.

That's it. 

Goodnight.


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 24, 2012)

Kinda...


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 24, 2012)

Goddamn _everywhere_.

:[


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 24, 2012)

I used to be ticklish as a kid but nobody's tickled me since then.


----------



## Saiko (Jul 24, 2012)

sides, feet, stomach, armpits. GAH so ticklish! ;~;


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't know. I don't think so. I'm lying. You tickle me, I cry.


Fallowfox said:


> I used to be ticklish as a kid but nobody's tickled me since then.



......wanna meet up?


----------



## Cynicism (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm ticklish around my sides and under my feet.


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 24, 2012)

I heard one fellow died from being tickled too much. Well, technically, he choked on his own laughter, but still.


----------



## Azure (Jul 24, 2012)

terribly so, and i will kill you


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 24, 2012)

yes. fucking everywhere. and i HATE it. especially because im giggling very loudly like a little girl when you do it XP
its probably really fucking adorable (my ex loved it) but i absolutely hate it and i will muder you in your sleep if you do it to me.



Azure said:


> terribly so, and i will kill you



looks like you are in a similar situation. i know that feel dude.


----------



## badlands (Jul 24, 2012)

useless piece of information: there's only one place on the body where its possible to tickle yourself, the roof of your mouth.


----------



## Campion1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, I'm pretty much ticklish everywhere. It doesn't help that I squeal when I'm tickled either >>


----------



## Kitutal (Jul 24, 2012)

very much so. there is a theory going around that part of my condition includes hightened sensitivity to touch (something I have noticed in other areas too) and certainly I react dramatically to tickling. the lightest touch makes me laugh, whilst normal more vigourous tickling makes me squeal and flinch away suddenly, I know which I prefer.


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 24, 2012)

Not really. Though I've found that any attempts to tickle me are basically violent pokes at my side, which I never really respond well to. So, who knows, I may be.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, especially my knees.

But speaking of problem areas, if you touch my stomach (navel area specifically) I will _kill_ you. Not because I'm ticklish, it's something else that I don't understand.


----------



## DepressedNutella (Jul 24, 2012)

badlands said:


> useless piece of information: there's only one place on the body where its possible to tickle yourself, the roof of your mouth.



That isn't true - try running a pen up and down the sole of your foot. It tickles if you are ticklish enough.


----------



## DepressedNutella (Jul 24, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Not really. Though I've found that any attempts to tickle me are basically violent pokes at my side, which I never really respond well to. So, who knows, I may be.



So you've never been tickled before aside from violent pokes? Then how can you say "not really" ? :grin:

Hmm perhaps I should have put an "unsure" part to the poll.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 24, 2012)

I get the feeling the OP is a tickle fetishist.


----------



## Bark (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm unfortunately excessively ticklish everywhere. Most people take advantage of this


----------



## Onnes (Jul 24, 2012)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I get the feeling the OP is a tickle fetishist.



That would sure make this thread disturbing.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 24, 2012)

so ticklish that I couldn't not vote..
And now I'm reading about the potential motives of this thread. ._.


----------



## DepressedNutella (Jul 24, 2012)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I get the feeling the OP is a tickle fetishist.



No, just curious. All brought about when my friend kept on poking me while gaming, I was surfing here at the time so this was on my mind. I apologise if you think I have ulterior motives and if it creeps you out (though with some of the other stuff I've seen posted - I'm surprised that it would). :/


----------



## Spatel (Jul 24, 2012)

Armpits and undersides of feet, but only those places.


----------



## Ramses (Jul 24, 2012)

I _hate_ being tickled. It ruins my day. I also really hate it when I tell someone about the No Tickle policy - and they tickle me anyway.
Damn it!
Now I have to look at you differently.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Jul 24, 2012)

You better have some good health insurance if you plan on tickling me.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm actually dangerously ticklish.

Eventually I feel waves of pain; you're not actually physically hurting me or causing external damage, but tickling eventually hurts or scares me.

Mostly scares. I sometimes jump in a practically seizure fashion, and I have been known to curl into a ball and start whimpering.


----------



## Saiko (Jul 24, 2012)

Ramses said:


> I also really hate it when I tell someone about the No Tickle policy - and they tickle me anyway.


>:3


----------



## Xeno (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, I'm ticklish on my sides and the bottom of my feet.

Usually if somebody is tickling my sides and they don't stop, I'll try to grab their hands/wrists/arms and hold them down to stop them.


----------



## shteev (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh, god, yes. 

Sides, feet, legs. It sucks when people figure this out.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm ticklish almost everywhere.

Even my automatic toothbrush can tickle my mouth and make me retch.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 25, 2012)

ScaredToBreathe said:


> You better have some good health insurance if you plan on tickling me.



I knew someone who broke her boyfriend's nose (knee to the face) while being tickled. So yeah. Tickling is dangerous for the uninsured, haha.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 25, 2012)

If you tickle me I will kick you in the balls


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 25, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> If you tickle me I will kick you in the balls



Okay I read this wrong the first time.


----------



## Vega (Jul 25, 2012)

I honestly don't know, haven't been tickled since I was... 9?  10?


----------



## SiLJinned (Jul 25, 2012)

Am I the only one who is ticklish although doesn't have ticklish feet?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 25, 2012)

badlands said:


> useless piece of information: there's only one place on the body where its possible to tickle yourself, the roof of your mouth.



i feel it a lot more when i tickle my own feet


----------



## Earth Rio (Jul 25, 2012)

My feet are the worst- I can't even scratch an itch without being tickled.


----------



## Authur (Jul 25, 2012)

I am DAMN ticklish.  In fact, it's one of my only weaknesses.  You can probably discover where I'm ticklish if you meet me in person and I let you.


----------



## Brandon_X_Fox (Jul 25, 2012)

i'm pretty ticklish but i don't like getting tickled it annoys the f*** out of me


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jul 25, 2012)

I am ticklish under my armpists and sides but if you even try to tickle me I will cut your fucking nuts off. >:c


----------



## ProjectCrash (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes. Undeniably so. The list is extremely exclusive as to who doesn't get struck upon tickling me.


----------



## CindEE (Jul 26, 2012)

SiLJinned said:


> Am I the only one who is ticklish although doesn't have ticklish feet?



You're not the only one. Tickling does nothing to my feet. 

I will not specify where I am ticklish though, lest the information be used by my enemies. LOL


----------



## Corto (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't feel anything anymore.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 27, 2012)

Anyone else very ticklish around kneecaps?


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 27, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Yes. I am ticklish.
> 
> In one area.
> 
> ...


Wont embed so I'll link it
>mfw media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m6rt8zg60I1qimhds.gif


----------



## Magick (Jul 27, 2012)

Sometimes I am, but mostly I'm not. Having magic fingers to get funny reactions from tickling my friend is fun though


----------



## Vega (Jul 27, 2012)

If you REALLY want to know if I'm ticklish, come all the way down to Minnesota and tickle me.  :3


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 27, 2012)

Extremely ticklish in mostly every area.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jul 27, 2012)

EVERYWHERE


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 27, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> EVERYWHERE



These are for you.


----------



## Sar (Jul 27, 2012)

There are too many places I'm very ticklish. I just end up wriggling about laughing.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Anyone else very ticklish around kneecaps?



Yes. It feels weird but very ticklish. What about behind them?


----------



## Magick (Jul 28, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> There are too many places I'm very ticklish. I just end up wriggling about laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It feels weird but very ticklish. What about behind them?


Knew I forgot one


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 28, 2012)

When someone tickles my sides i scream like a girl..


----------



## Ptomaine (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm pretty much ticklish everywhere. I don't really appreciate "hard" tickling though: i.e. poking, grabbing, or trying to force someone to be ticklish. Oddly enough, I can turn all of it off if I really want to. Comes in handy when someone is told "no" and they won't stop.


----------



## Kosdu (Jul 28, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Yes. I am ticklish.
> 
> In one area.
> 
> ...



Oh Foxxy.....



Lol


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 28, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> Oh Foxxy.....
> 
> 
> 
> Lol



I know! (=3


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 28, 2012)

I fucking hate it when my dad jabs his finger in my waist.

Also, my sensitive feet and fear of insects are sort of correlated.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 29, 2012)

DepressedNutella said:


> No, just curious. All brought about when my friend kept on poking me while gaming, I was surfing here at the time so this was on my mind. I apologise if you think I have ulterior motives and if it creeps you out (though with some of the other stuff I've seen posted - I'm surprised that it would). :/



_Right..._  :roll:


----------



## DepressedNutella (Jul 29, 2012)

Ricky said:


> _Right..._  :roll:



'cause doing something fun with your partner means you _must_ have a fetish!


----------



## Ricky (Jul 29, 2012)

DepressedNutella said:


> 'cause doing something fun with your partner means you _must_ have a fetish!



You're trying too hard, dude.

Face it, you're busted. =P


----------



## DepressedNutella (Jul 29, 2012)

Ricky said:


> You're trying too hard, dude.
> 
> Face it, you're busted. =P



It's hard to be busted without any proof.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 30, 2012)

DepressedNutella said:


> It's hard to be busted without any proof.



You replied two years ago in a thread called "*The Tickle Fetish*" and said



> Strange but pretty harmless. Tickling can be fun if your partner is willing. :wink:



Now you made a thread asking which members are ticklish (and where) with a public poll where one can view and/or analyze the results.

It's not very difficult to put 2 and 2 together


----------



## TheDiesel (Jul 31, 2012)

Everywhere.  I'm ticklish everywhere.

I can't stand it.


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 31, 2012)

I only have a few spots I'm ticklish but I hide those spots unless I trust the person I'm with


----------



## Sergalmedic (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, on my belly and under my arms, but it's my knees that are almost painfully ticklish.


----------



## Plantar (Jul 31, 2012)

The bottom of my feet... Oh my god go near my feet, ready to tickle, I will have to kick you as hard as I can. I almost literally can't breathe when people tickle my feet. :I


----------

